# Furpocalypse 2018



## haillin (Apr 25, 2018)

Hey guys,
I'm going to be going to Furpocalypse 2018, in CT. Pretty excited, as it'll be my first Fur Con. Anyone else going to be there? Looking forward to seeing you all!


----------



## Mochi bean (May 18, 2018)

I'm looking forward to it too!


----------

